# Migration Policy Of Private Medical Colleges ( Help Needed)



## Ayesha Ahmed22 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone !! I just want to know that which private colleges allow you to migrate to another private colleges... Um asking it because yesterday my friend told me that don't worry if you not admission in one of the good private colleges.
You may join any private college in which you get admission nd later you can migrate to the top pvt colleges if you manage to score well in MBBS part one nd two... 
I wanted to get admission in mimc mirpur but they do not allow migration to some other college....
I am confused.. Help needed¡!!!!!!!


----------

